# Aftermarket Wheels!



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys I am considering buying STYLUZ m537 satin black wheels, specifically because i like the design and colour but I cannot find a good site to order them off (for a good price) can anyone help me? Or recomend wheels similar? thanks! - Aus348:happy:


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

im thinking of getting another set also..


http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_garage/WheelSearch.jsp?autoMake=Chevrolet&autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2011&autoModClar=LTZ


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wheel Warehouse - Since 1979 - Orange County - Wheels Rims Tires Suspension


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

brian v said:


> Wheel Warehouse - Since 1979 - Orange County - Wheels Rims Tires Suspension


I looked on this site, but i cannot add them to cart, as you have to select car, and they do not have a cruze, and i can't just select bolt pattern.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

SportBilly said:


> im thinking of getting another set also..
> 
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_garage/WheelSearch.jsp?autoMake=Chevrolet&autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2011&autoModClar=LTZ


These look like ltz wheels to me. I'd check eBay and even keep my eye out on craigslist for a set.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm getting these in 18


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Google Styluz M537 and see what you come up with !


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> Google Styluz M537 and see what you come up with !


^^^
This!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

AUS - I seen a set ( can't remember if they were the same ones you're looking for ) at TireCraft when I was looking for mine. Give them a try.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> These look like ltz wheels to me. I'd check eBay and even keep my eye out on craigslist for a set.


No sir.. Sparco.. I'm not a chrome or black-chrome fan..

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...011&autoModClar=LTZ&sw=320&partNum=W29036001B


----------

